# Applying for NZ PR from India - for ICT Business Analyst



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I plan to apply for NZ PR. I am from India, an IT professional (ERP Domain) with about 7 yrs of work exp, with a non IT qualification. Is anybody there with a similar situation, in process of applying PR or one whose PR has got approved. Please let me know. I basically know about the process to be followed..In case there are any similar thread, please point me to the same.

Thanks...


----------

